# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  winserver 2003 и сеть

## Voldeamr256

Помогите пожалста.
Поставили server 2003, запустили на нём службу терминалов и файловый сервер (хотя зачем файловый, понять не могу). Поставили dr.weber fileserver. Всё вроде нормально работает. Заходим на сервер терминально, всё хорошо. Заходим просто по сети в папку, спрашивает логин/пароль, вводим, попадаем в сетевые папки. Проходит минут 5-10, по сети сервер отваливается, попасть в сетевые папки невозможно. А терминальный доступ нормально работает.

----------

